# IVF Overseas



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi,, I was just wondering if anyone had done ivf  abroad, where they had done it, how much it cost and what was the outcome ? I mean was there english speaking doctors, were they nice etc 
I have done 3 here and 2 FET that have all failed, and thought I would give somewhere else a try.  what do you think ?


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello there,

Have you had a look through the international section? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0 Lots of advice and threads brimming with info over there.

Best wishes
LV x


----------



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

ok will check it out thanks.


----------

